# Hello Outbackers



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey gang, I just wanted to introduce myself real quick. I have the pleasure of selling new Outbacks at Colton RV in North Tonawanda, NY (right between Buffalo and Niagara Falls).

I wanted to post over here just to say hi real quick, and to give a little more awareness to this post regarding my dealer putting on a possible ralley for forum members- seen here - http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6048 .

Other than that, I hope everyone has a fantastic holiday weekend.

Take care all,
Tim Renzoni
www.coltonrv.com


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tim,

Welcome to our site! sunny Come by often and post. I know a rally will sound great for some of the Outbackers up that way.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Tim....and welcome to the site!!! action

If you do some searching, you will see that we are currently looking at Niagara Falls for a Ralley for next July/August.

Any other rallies would be great too.

Maybe a little feedback from the site to Keystone wouldn't hurt either...









Welcome again!!

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Niagara Rally - Party Time!!!!!

Thor


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome Tim action

If you havn't discoverd already, this site is a gold mine of information for Outbacks. Used right, it will help you sell more trailers and offer better service!









Walter


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Tim to our little part of the world

Don action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Tim, and welcome to Outbackers! action

I'm sure your insight will be much appreciated around here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome.

As stated in one of the posts, increasing my knowledge on the Outbacks will help greatly. I have learned quite a bit from our factory rep, but its the people who really use these that I learn from (and then relay info to the factory for improvements.)










Tim Renzoni
Colton RV

EDIT: You folks have some nice looking trucks in your sigs too.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers. We will be glad to share with you our real world use of the Outback and hopefully you can help and share in some of the inside stuff that we would not normally hear about.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tim hasn't been on the forum in little over a week.







Maybe he has been awful busy over the Christmas holidays writing up Outback contracts.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Tim hasn't been on the forum in little over a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those new models available yet? Maybe FEMA got smart and are finally getting GOOD TTs







!


----------

